# Umfrage zu Handy und Handynutzung



## BloodySuicide (27. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute, ich muss/will für arbeit mal eine Umfrage an euch richten. Ist ein Projekt zur Marktanalyse.
Es wäre super, wenn ihr mal diesen "Fragebogen" ausfüllen könntet. Copy n Paste ist hier die Lösung. Macht also mal eure Kreuze. Das würde mir sehr helfen.

PS: Die Umfrage findet auch im LUXX statt. Also bitte nicht doppelt ausfüllen 

*

Geschlecht*

[ ] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[ ] 18-21    
[ ] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Telefonie    
[ ] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?*

[ ] T-Mobile    
[ ] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[ ] Prepaid        
[ ] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)*

[ ] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[ ] Nokia        
[ ] Samsung        
[ ] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere

Vielen Dank für eure Mitarbeit und Hilfe


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Januar 2010)

Geschlecht

[X] männlich 
[ ] weiblich 


Alter

[ ] 14-17 
[X] 18-21 
[ ] 22-24 
[ ] 24+ 


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[X] Telefonie 
[X] SMS/MMS 
[X] E-Mail 
[X] Internet 


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[X] Surfen 
[X] E-Mail 
[X] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile 
[ ] E-Plus/Base 
[ ] O2 
[ ] Vodafone 
[X]Drei in österreich
(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid 
[X] Vertrag 


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[X] 1 Handy 
[ ] 2 Handys 
[ ] 2+ Handys 


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[X] HTC 
[ ] Apple 
[X] Nokia 
[ ] Samsung 
[X] Sony Ericsson 
[ ] Motorola 
[ ] RIM 
[ ] LG 
[ ] Andere


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Januar 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[ ] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[x] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[x] E-Mail
[x] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Surfen
[x] E-Mail
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[x] O2
[ ] Vodafone

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid
[x] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[x] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] HTC
[x] Apple
[x] Nokia
[ ] Samsung
[ ] Sony Ericsson
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Januar 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[ ] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[x] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Surfen
[x] E-Mail
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[ ] O2
[x] Vodafone

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid
[x] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[x] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] HTC
[ ] Apple
[ ] Nokia
[x] Samsung
[ ] Sony Ericsson
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## Axel_Foly (27. Januar 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[x] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[ ] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[x] E-Mail
[x] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Surfen
[x] E-Mail
[x] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[ ] O2
[ ] Vodafone
[x]Bob (Österreich)

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid
[x] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[x] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] HTC
[ ] Apple
[x] Nokia
[ ] Samsung
[ ] Sony Ericsson
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## AlterKadaver (27. Januar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[x] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[x] 18-21    
[ ] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy  hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[x] Telefonie    
[x] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen  Provider bevorzugst du?*

[ ] T-Mobile    
[x] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[ ] Prepaid        
[x] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys?  (aktive benutzung?)*

[x] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst  du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[x] Nokia        
[x] Samsung        
[ ] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[x] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[ ] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] Surfen
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[ ] O2
[x] Vodafone

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid
[x] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[x] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[x] HTC
[ ] Apple
[ ] Nokia
[ ] Samsung
[x] Sony Ericsson
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## boss3D (27. Januar 2010)

Da ich mir in ca. 45 Minuten ein Samsung Omnia 2 kaufen werde, werde ich die Umfrage jetzt nicht mehr für mein altes Prepaid Handy ausfüllen, sondern gleich für das neue (so, wie ich mir die Nutzung des neuen Handys vorstelle) ...

*Geschlecht*

[X] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[X] 18-21    (noch 17, aber bald 18)
[ ] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy  hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Telefonie    
[ ] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[X] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen  Provider bevorzugst du?*

[ ] T-Mobile    
[ ] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(Hier fehlt für Österreicher A1)
*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[ ] Prepaid        
[X] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys?  (aktive benutzung?)*

[ ] 1 Handy        
[X] 2 Handys    (in Kürze)
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst  du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[X] Nokia        
[X] Samsung        
[X] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Polar (27. Januar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[x] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[ ] 18-21    
[x] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[x] Telefonie    
[ ] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?*

[ ] T-Mobile    
[x] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[ ] Prepaid        
[x] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)*

[x] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[ ] Nokia        
[x] Samsung        
[ ] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere


----------



## Cheater (27. Januar 2010)

Geschlecht

[X] männlich 
[ ] weiblich 


Alter

[X] 14-17 
[ ] 18-21 
[ ] 22-24 
[ ] 24+ 


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[X] Telefonie 
[X] SMS/MMS 
[X] E-Mail 
[X] Internet 


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[X] Surfen 
[X] E-Mail 
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile 
[ ] E-Plus/Base 
[X] O2 
[ ] Vodafone 

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[X] Prepaid 
[ ] Vertrag 


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[X] 1 Handy 
[ ] 2 Handys 
[ ] 2+ Handys 


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[X] HTC 
[ ] Apple 
[ ] Nokia 
[ ] Samsung 
[X] Sony Ericsson 
[ ] Motorola 
[ ] RIM 
[ ] LG 
[ ] Andere


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2010)

So, ich beende das hier dann mal

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## pixelflair (29. Januar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[X] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[ ] 18-21    
[X] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy  hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Telefonie    
[X] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[X] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[X] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen  Provider bevorzugst du?*

[X] T-Mobile    
[ ] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[ ] Prepaid        
[ ] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys?  (aktive benutzung?)*

[ ] 1 Handy        
[X] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst  du? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[X] Nokia        
[ ] Samsung        
[ ] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere


----------



## MESeidel (1. Februar 2010)

egal, zu spät^^


----------



## pixelflair (1. Februar 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> egal, zu spät^^


jo  hatte es erst danach gesehen xD


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Februar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[X] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[X] 14-17    
[ ] 18-21    
[ ] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Telefonie    
[X] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?*

[X] T-Mobile    
[ ] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[ ] Prepaid        
[X] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)*

[X] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[ ] Nokia        
[ ] Samsung        
[X] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere

Sorry habe nun erst auf der 2. Seite gelesen was oben steht^^


----------



## Hendrix !!! (2. Februar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[X] männlich 
[ ] weiblich 


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17 
[ ] 18-21 
[ ] 22-24 
[X] 24+ 


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Telefonie 
[X] SMS/MMS 
[ ] E-Mail 
[X] Internet 


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:*
*Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich*)

[X] Surfen 
[ ] E-Mail 
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?*

[ ] T-Mobile 
[X] E-Plus/Base 
[X] O2 
[ ] Vodafone 

*(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)*


*Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[X] Prepaid 
[ ] Vertrag 


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)*

[X] 1 Handy 
[ ] 2 Handys 
[ ] 2+ Handys 


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC 
[ ] Apple 
[X] Nokia 
[ ] Samsung 
[ ] Sony Ericsson 
[ ] Motorola 
[ ] RIM 
[ ] LG 
[ ] Andere


----------



## midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Kann das hier mal einer closen? Merkt ja sonst keiner, das das längst vorbei ist...

so far


----------



## SuEdSeE (3. Februar 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich 
[ ] weiblich 


Alter

[ ] 14-17 
[x] 18-21 
[ ] 22-24 
[ ] 24+ 


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie 
[x] SMS/MMS 
[ ] E-Mail 
[ ] Internet 


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] Surfen 
[ ] E-Mail 
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[x] T-Mobile 
[ ] E-Plus/Base 
[ ] O2 
[ ] Vodafone 

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid 
[x] Vertrag 


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[ ] 1 Handy 
[x] 2 Handys 
[ ] 2+ Handys 


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] HTC 
[ ] Apple 
[x] Nokia 
[ ] Samsung 
[ ] Sony Ericsson 
[ ] Motorola 
[ ] RIM 
[ ] LG 
[ ] Andere


----------



## JimPanske (3. Februar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[x] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[ ] 18-21    
[x] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy  hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[x] Telefonie    
[x] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen  Provider bevorzugst du?*

[ ] T-Mobile    
[x] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[x] Prepaid        
[ ] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys?  (aktive benutzung?)*

[x] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst  du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[x] Nokia        
[x] Samsung        
[x] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere


----------



## Player007 (3. Februar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[X] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[X] 18-21    
[ ] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy  hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Telefonie    
[X] SMS/MMS        
[X] E-Mail        
[X] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Surfen        
[X] E-Mail        
[X] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[X] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen  Provider bevorzugst du?*

[X] T-Mobile    
[ ] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[ ] Prepaid        
[X] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys?  (aktive benutzung?)*

[X] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst  du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[X] Apple        
[X] Nokia        
[ ] Samsung        
[ ] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere

Gruß


----------



## UTDARKCTF (4. Februar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[x] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[ ] 18-21    
[ ] 22-24    
[x] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[x] Telefonie    
[ ] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?*

[ ] T-Mobile    
[x] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[x] Prepaid        
[ ] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)*

[x] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[ ] Nokia        
[x] Samsung        
[ ] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere
​


----------



## Zergoras (12. Februar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[X] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[X] 18-21    
[ ] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy  hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Telefonie    
[X] SMS/MMS        
[X] E-Mail        
[X] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Surfen        
[X] E-Mail        
[X] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen  Provider bevorzugst du?*

[ ] T-Mobile    
[ ] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[X] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[X] Prepaid        
[ ] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys?  (aktive benutzung?)*

[X] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst  du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[ ] Nokia        
[X] Samsung        
[ ] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere


----------



## Bang0o (12. Februar 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[x] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[ ] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[ ] E-Mail
[x] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Surfen
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[x] E-Plus/Base
[ ] O2
[ ] Vodafone

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[x] Prepaid
[ ] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[x] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] HTC
[ ] Apple
[x] Nokia
[ ] Samsung
[x] Sony Ericsson
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Februar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[x] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[x] 14-17    
[ ] 18-21    
[ ] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy  hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[x] Telefonie    
[ ] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen  Provider bevorzugst du?*

[ ] T-Mobile    
[ ] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[x] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[x] Prepaid        
[ ] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys?  (aktive benutzung?)*

[x] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst  du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[ ] Nokia        
[ ] Samsung        
[ ] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere
[x] Den, wo ich das, was ich brauche zum Besten P/L mit guter Bedinung bekomme


----------



## timbola (19. Februar 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


*Alter*

[  ] 14-17
[x] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[ ] 24+


*Wofür  verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich?  (mehreres möglich)*

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[ ] E-Mail
[  ] Internet


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du  hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[  ] Surfen
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN  etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem  für Notebook etc)


*Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?*

[  ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[x] O2
[ ] Vodafone

(alle  inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder  Vertrag?*

[x] Prepaid
[ ] Vertrag


*Hast du ein  oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)*

[x] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


*Welchen  Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC
[  ] Apple
[ ] Nokia
[ ] Samsung
[x] Sony Ericsson
[ ]  Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## heartcell (19. Februar 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[ ] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[x] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] Surfen
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[ ] O2
[x] Vodafone

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[x] Prepaid
[ ] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[x] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] HTC
[ ] Apple
[ ] Nokia
[ ] Samsung
[x] Sony Ericsson
[x] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## luckytim18 (24. Februar 2010)

Geschlecht

[X] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[X] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[ ] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[X] Telefonie
[X] SMS/MMS
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[X] Surfen
[ ] E-Mail
[X] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[ ] O2
[X] Vodafone

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid
[X] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[X] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] HTC
[ ] Apple
[ ] Nokia
[X] Samsung
[X] Sony Ericsson
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## Schoschi (28. Februar 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[x] 14-17
[ ] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[ ] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] Surfen
[ ] E-Mail
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[ ] O2
[ ] Vodafone
[x] Blau.de (E-Plus Netz)

Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[x] Prepaid
[ ] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[x] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[x] HTC
[ ] Apple
[ ] Nokia
[ ] Samsung
[x] Sony Ericsson
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[x] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## guna7 (28. Oktober 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[x] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[ ] 18-21    
[ ] 22-24    
[x] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[x] Telefonie    
[ ] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?*

[x] T-Mobile    
[ ] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[x] Prepaid        
[ ] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)*

[x] 1 Handy        
[ ] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[x] Nokia        
[ ] Samsung        
[x] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere


----------



## MESeidel (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ist doch Leichenschändung...


----------



## The_Rock (29. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, kurz vor Halloween... warum auch nicht!?


----------



## Caspar (29. Oktober 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich 
[ ] weiblich 


Alter

[ ] 14-17 
[ ] 18-21 
[x] 22-24 
[ ] 24+ 


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie 
[x] SMS/MMS 
[ ] E-Mail 
[ ] Internet 


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] Surfen 
[ ] E-Mail 
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile 
[ ] E-Plus/Base 
[ ] O2 
[x] Vodafone --- Trotzdem schei**. 

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid 
[x] Vertrag 


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[x] 1 Handy 
[ ] 2 Handys 
[ ] 2+ Handys 


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[x] HTC 
[ ] Apple 
[x] Nokia 
[x] Samsung 
[ ] Sony Ericsson --- NIE WIEDER!!!!
[x] Motorola 
[ ] RIM 
[ ] LG 
[ ] Andere

Vielen Dank für eure Mitarbeit und Hilfe 

Gern doch!


----------



## Menthe (29. Oktober 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[x] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[ ] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[x] E-Mail
[x] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Surfen
[x] E-Mail
[x] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[x] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[ ] O2
[ ] Vodafone

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid
[x] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[x] 1 Handy
[ ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[x] HTC
[x] Apple
[ ] Nokia
[ ] Samsung
[ ] Sony Ericsson
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## hydro (29. Oktober 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[x] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[ ] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[x] E-Mail
[x] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Surfen
[x] E-Mail
[x] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[x] O2
[ ] Vodafone --- Trotzdem schei**.

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid
[x] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[ ] 1 Handy
[x] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] HTC
[x] Apple
[x] Nokia
[x] Samsung
[ ] Sony Ericsson --- NIE WIEDER!!!!
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere

Vielen Dank für eure Mitarbeit und Hilfe


----------



## Per4mance (29. Oktober 2010)

Geschlecht

[x ] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[ ] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[x ] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x ] Telefonie
[ ] SMS/MMS
[x ] E-Mail
[x ] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[x ] Surfen
[x ] E-Mail
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[ ] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[x ] O2
[ ] Vodafone

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid
[x ] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[ ] 1 Handy
[x ] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[ ] HTC
[ ] Apple
[ ] Nokia
[ ] Samsung
[ ] Sony Ericsson
[x ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere


----------



## Iceananas (29. Oktober 2010)

Geschlecht

[x] männlich
[ ] weiblich


Alter

[ ] 14-17
[x] 18-21
[ ] 22-24
[ ] 24+


Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Telefonie
[x] SMS/MMS
[x] E-Mail
[x] Internet


Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)

[x] Surfen
[x] E-Mail
[x] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[x] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?

[x] T-Mobile
[ ] E-Plus/Base
[ ] O2
[ ] Vodafone

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)


Prepaid oder Vertrag?

[ ] Prepaid
[x] Vertrag


Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)

[ ] 1 Handy
[x] 2 Handys
[ ] 2+ Handys


Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)

[x] HTC
[ ] Apple
[ ] Nokia
[x] Samsung
[ ] Sony Ericsson
[ ] Motorola
[ ] RIM
[ ] LG
[ ] Andere

Vielen Dank für eure Mitarbeit und Hilfe

Gern geschehen


----------



## Ice Man (29. Oktober 2010)

*Geschlecht*

[X] männlich    
[ ] weiblich    


*Alter*

[ ] 14-17    
[ ] 18-21    
[X] 22-24    
[ ] 24+    


*Wofür verwendest du das Handy hauptsächlich? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Telefonie    
[X] SMS/MMS        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Internet    


*Falls mobile Internetnutzung:
Was machst du hauptsächlich mit dem mobilen Internet? (mehreres möglich)*

[X] Surfen        
[ ] E-Mail        
[ ] Messaging (Twitter, Facebook, ICQ, MSN etc)
[ ] Tethering (Handy als Modem für Notebook etc)


*Welchen Provider bevorzugst du?*

[X] T-Mobile    
[ ] E-Plus/Base    
[ ] O2        
[ ] Vodafone    

(alle inkl Billigsparten ala Simyo, Simply etc)

*
Prepaid oder Vertrag?*

[X] Prepaid        
[ ] Vertrag        


*Hast du ein oder mehrere Handys? (aktive benutzung?)*

[ ] 1 Handy        
[X] 2 Handys    
[ ] 2+ Handys    


*Welchen Handyhersteller bevorzugst du? (mehreres möglich)*

[ ] HTC        
[ ] Apple        
[X] Nokia        
[X] Samsung        
[ ] Sony Ericsson    
[ ] Motorola    
[ ] RIM        
[ ] LG        
[ ] Andere


----------

